# Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

Ich war heute mal wieder in meinem Gartenhaus und musste feststellen das am Dach innen am Holz sehr viel Reif und Eis ist. Ausserdem an den Aussenwänden wenn ein Schrank, Regal o.ä. davorsteht.

Das Dach ist absolut dicht, es regnet nicht rein. Kann es sein das dieser gefrohrener Reif die Feuchtigkeit im Haus ist? Was mache ich da am besten? Viel Lüften?
Oder sollte ich das Eis mit einem Eiskratzer entfernen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Heizen und lüften,
so machen wir es.
Nehem dazu einen Gasofen, geht allerbest.


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Die Feuchtigkeit in der Luft schlägt sich bei diesen Temperaturen schon an den Wänden nieder.
Solange das Eis gefrohren ist, passiert ja wenig.
Wenn du Schimmel beim abtauen verhindern willst, sollte kratzen keine schlechte Option sein.

Lüften ist wenig sinnvoll, damit taut es aktuell nicht ab.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Das kommt sehr stark auf die Menge an Reif und Feuchtigkeit an, 
Holz hat die Fähigkeit Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen und abzugeben. 
Da jetzt bei normalem Reif zu heizen halte ich im Zeitalter der Energieknappheit eher für übertrieben. 
Wenns taut und frühling wird dann solltest Du frische Luft reinlassen und die Feuchtigkeit ablüften. 
An allen kalten Aussenwänden, das gilt im Prinzip auch fürs Wohnhaus sollten Möbel immer hinterlüftet sein und nicht ganz direkt vor der wand stehen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Wuzzel, sogar die Gläser IM Schrank haben Reif auf der Oberfläche... :shock

Da das Wetter derzeit sehr trocken ist und ich gehört habe das in der Sonne sogar Schnee verdunstet bringt es evtl. ein bisschen wenn Luft zirkuliert. Ich hab nun das Fenster gekippt.

Jetzt heizen halte ich auch für verschwendung, ich werde wenn die Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt liegen die Tür öffnen und für Luftzirkulation sorgen.

Bei einer 40mm Holzwand bzw. generell bei Holz dachte ich schon das ich direkt an die Wand Gegenstände wie Möbel und ein Regal stellen darf... 

Sollte ich nächste Woche Zeit finden dann kann ich mit einem Eiskratzer und einer Wanne ein bisschen Reif vorsichtig abschaben. Dann ist schon mal ein Teil der Feuchtigkeit draussen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Die Sublimation (direkter Übergang von fest zu gasförmig) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sublimation_(Phasen%C3%BCbergang) bringt recht wenig.

Hinter Möbeln kann sich immer Feuchtigkeit niederschlagen, da dort der fehlende Luftzug nicht die verdunstende Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann.
Für eine Lüftung hinter den Möbeln zu sorgen, kann also nicht schaden.

Es ist immer Feuchtigkeit im Raum, nur kann man die normalerweise nicht sehen. Es ist also keine Panik Reaktion nötig.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Die ungedämmte Aussenwand des Hauses stellt eine Wärmebrücke dar. Beim Übergang der Wärme kondensiert die enthaltene Luftfeuchtigkeit und das Kondensat schlägt sich an der Wand nieder. 
Kannst Du im Sommer gut an einer kalten Bierflasche beobachten -> Die Flasche stellt eine Wärmebrücke dar, beim übergang der warmen Luft zur kalten Flasche kondensiert das in der Luft enthaltene Wasser und die Flasche wird aussen feucht. 
Schränke solltest Du immer von Aussenwänden abrücken, je schlechter eine Wand gedämmt ist, um so wichtiger ist das. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 


Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

OK, alles klar.

Aufgrund der Bodenleiste hat der Schrank ca. 2cm Luft zur Wand... wie viel Abstand würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Da gebe ich mal eine diplomatische Antwort: 

Wähle den Abstand so, das der Schrank ausreichend hinterlüftet ist 

Mal im Ernst, das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Man kann das errechnen, ich kann es nicht. 

Das Fraunhofer Institut für Bauphisik hat da mal ne Mitteilung zu rausgegeben. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Maßnahme.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## lollo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Hallo Pyro,

hast du da im Gartenhaus eine Filteranlage oder sonstige offene Wasserbehälter, dann hättest du den Grund.
In meinem Geräteschuppen wo zur Zeit außer den Gartengeräten auch einige Igel überwintern, und das Holz nur ca. 20 mm ist, ist alles ok.


----------



## pyro (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Hallo Lollo,

das einzige Flüssige in dem Gartenhaus sind ein paar Kanister Frostschutzmittel im Regal und 2-3 Flaschen Schnaps im Schrank. Alles zu, nichts ist offen oder kann verdunsten.


----------



## Annett (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eis + Reif im Innenraum vom Holzgartenhaus*

Hallo.

Vielleicht sind die schwankenden Lufttemperaturen und das Öffnen des Häuschens/Lüftungslöcher die Ursache...

Luft kann ja je nach Temperatur unterschiedlich viel Feuchtigkeit (Wasserdampf) in sich aufnehmen, ohne dass es regnet.
Je wärmer die Luft ist, desto mehr Wasserdampf kann sie aufnehmen und enthält sie in der Regel auch (enthält sie bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen gleich viel *Gramm* Wasser, dann ist die wärmere Luft immer prozentual trockener als die kältere).

Lasse ich nun nach einer extremen Kaltperiode (-25°C) wärmere Außenluft (-10°C oder gar +2°C) in einen noch kalten Raum, so schlägt sich der Wasserdampf aus der Luft an allen kalten Oberflächen nieder (gleiches Prinzip wie beim Duschen der Spiegel/das Fenster oder weinende Madonnenfiguren in Kirchen/Kapellen).
Dieser Wasserdampf kristallisiert dann bei Minustemperaturen aus und man sieht Eis an der Wand.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Feb. 2012)

Stell doch einfach mal beim nächsten Mal einen oder je nach Feuchtigkeit und Raumgröße mehrere Luftentfeuchter auf.
Diese helfen z.B. auch im Auto wenn man Probleme hat mit innen gefrorenen Scheiben etc.
In meinem Gartenhaus habe ich solche Probleme nicht, liegt evtl. aber auch an der besseren Belüftung.


----------

